# معاني خطوط الكف



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2009)

لون خطوط اليد لها دلالة خاصة ، ولذلك يجب ملاحظتها قبل مباشرة دراسة معانيها.







اللون الأصفر : يدل على الصفراوية.

اللون الأحمر : يدل على الحدة والغضب، أو على القوة والطموح.

اللون الرصاصي : يدل على طبيعة سوادوية وعلى حياة غير منتظمة.

اللون الضارب إلى السواد: يدل على الدهاء والتكبر والحقد وحب الانتقام. 

اللون الأبيض : يدل على العقل والهدوء.

يوجد في الكف عادة ثلاثة خطوط رئيسية، وتسمى حسب ترتيبها من جهة الأصابع : خط القلب ، خط الرأس، خط الحياة . 

خط القلب : 

إذا كان واضحاً عادي اللون دل على طيبة القلب والمحبة وعلى حسن الخلق وجودة الصحة. إذا كان طويلاً دل على قوة المحبة، وإذا كان قصيراً دل على فتور المحبة.

إذا قطع الكف من الطرف الإنسي إلى الطرف الوحشي أو خرج إلى ظاهر اليد دل على شدة الحب أو على الارتباك فيه ، ويكون صاحب هذا الخط سعيداً لكنه معرض لصعاب لا يمكنه تجنبها نظراً لمبالغته فيه.

وإذا كان خط القلب عميقاً وطويلاً لكنه دقيق، دل على الهيام. 

وإذا كان عريضاً وعميقاً دل على الميل إلى الجريمة . 

وإذا كان عريضاً أصفر اللون دل على السفاهة وانعدام الحيوية . 

إذا تعرج الخط تحت السبابة وصار شبيهاً بالخاتم دل على الميل إلى العلوم الغيبية.

وإذا كان عادياً وليس له خطوط متفرعة عنه دل جفاف القلب . 

إذا اقترب من خط الرأس كثيراً بدون أن يتماساً دل على الحيلة والدهاء والخبث.

وإذا انعدم خط القلب من الكف دل على ضعف التركيز وعدم التوازن، ويكون صاحبه محباً للحياة وأنانياً وشهوانياً وأهلاً لكل عمل.

وإذا وجد على خط القلب حفرة دلت على ألم نفسي وربما ألماً آتياً من جهة الأم. 

وإذا وجدت عليه نقط حمراء قانية دلت على جراح معنوية. 

وإذا قطعته خطوط صغيرة دلت على عدم الثبات في الحب وعلى سوء الحظ فيه. 

إذا انقطع دل على الخيبة في الحب. وإذا صعدت خطوط صغيرة من خط الرأس إلى خط القلب دلت على الانقياد وراء الآخرين في الأمور العاطفية. 

وإذا كان خط القلب موجوداً ثم اختفى دل على الخيبة العظيمة في الحب التي أدت إلى فقد المحبة. 

خط الرأس: 

تختلف دلائل هذا الخط تبعاً لاختلاف شكل اليد. وبشكل عام إذا كان طويلاً مستقيماً دل على الفكر والمنطق والإرداة القوية، وعلى الرصانة والثبات وضبط النفس. 

إذا كان طويلاً جميل الشكل ويلامس خط الحياة دل على الهمة والحزم والعقل والذكاء ، وإذا لم يلامس خط الحياة دل على الاعتماد على النفس والعنف والغلاظة والتسرع. 

إذا كان أصفر اللون عريضاً دل على قلة الرصانة وعدم الذكاء. 

إذا كان في بدايته منفصلاً عن خط الحياة دل على الشجاعة والتهور.

إذا كان قصيراً لا يتجاوز نصف الكف دل على الفكر المحدود وضعف الإرادة .

إذا كان سلسلياً دل على العجز في تحديد الأفكار وعلى مرض الشقيقة. 

وإذا كان لونه باهت الصفرة دل على عدم الثبات.

إذا قطع الكف من طرف إلى طرف أفقياًَ ، وكانت الإبهام تشكل زاوية حادة مع السبابة دل على البخل والطمع والأنانية وحب المادة والتسلط.

إذا كان خط الرأس بعيداً جداً عن خط الحياة دل على الطيش والحمق والتهور.

إذا كان منفصلاً عن خط الحياة وكان قصيراً دل على ضعف الإرادة والإهمال والغيرة . 

إذا كان بينه وبين خط الحياة صليب يصل بينهما دل على اضطراب عائلي.

إذا كان عريضاً يقطع الكف من طرف إلى طرف دل على البخل .

إذا انبعث من مبعث خط الحياة وامتزج به ثم انفصل عنه دل على الحيطة وعدم الاعتماد على النفس وعلى حدة المزاج وسرعة التأثر، يمكن أن يدل على الفراسة والحذر والتمحيص. 

إذا كان جميل الشكل وكان في اليد خطوط أخرى كثيرة دل على الثبات وقوة الإرادة والحكمة والنظام والاقتصاد. 

إذا كان طويلاً وكان صاحب اليد ذا عينين واسعتين دل على قوة الذاكرة.

إذا انتهى على شكل تفرعات تشبه الشوكة دل على الحيلة.

إذا كان طويلاً ودقيقاً وغير واضح دل على ضعف العقل والذهول. 

إذا صعد نحو القلب ملتوياً دل على الحمق. 

إذا كان مضاعفاً بخط آخر يرافقه دل على الإرث والفأل الحسن. 

إذا اقترب كثيراًَ من خط القلب دل على الغش والنفاق . 

إذا كان ملتوياً متعدد الألوان دل على سوء الخلق وفساد العقيدة. 

إذا كان مؤلفاً من عدة خطوط صغيرة، حتى لو كان تاماً في شكله دل على النسيان وعدم تسلسل الأفكار. 

وإذا كان دقيقاً جداً دل على ضعف في الكبد.

إذا وجدت عليه نقط حمر دلت على الجراح المادية والمعنوية، وتدل النقاط البيض على الاكتشاف والاختراع، وتدل النقاط السود على الأمراض. 

إذا انبعثت منه خطوط صغيرة دلت على حسن الخلق ورجاحة العقل.

خط الحياة: 

لهذا الخط أهميته في علم الكف ، ففيه الإشارات إلى الأحداث التي مرت أو يمكن أن تمر بالمرء. فإذا كان طويلاً حسن الشكل واللون دل على الحياة الخالية من الأمراض ودل على الأخلاق الفاضلة. 

إذا كا أصفر اللون عميقاً دل على الصحة السيئة والميول الخبيثة والحسد . 

إذا كان منقطعاً وغير ظاهر بعد الانقطاع دل على الموت . 

وإذا انقطع ثم عادو  الظهور دل على مدة من الموت الأدبي. 

إذا كان سيء الوضع والترتيب دل على الحياة المعذبة. 

إذا كان عريضاً وشديد الحمرة دل على حدة الطبع والغضب. 

إذا قطعته عدة خطوط صغيرة دل  على الأمراض. 

إذا التقى بخط القلب وخط الرأس دل على الشقاء. 

إذا وجدت عليه دوائر ونقط دلت على الصحة السيئة. 

وتدل الخطوط التي توازيه على أهم الحوادث الماضية أو الممكنة الحصول. 

إذا امتد بشكل دائرة كبيرة تتجاوز حدوده العادية دل على قوة الجسم. 

إذا تفرع عن جانبيه خطان صعدا إلى الأعلى دلا على السعادة والطموح والنجاح . 

إذا كان غير منتظم الشكل دل على سرعة الغضب والخلق السيء. 

إذا كان متشعباً عند منطقة ظهوره بين السبابة والإبهام دل على التحير وعدم استقرار الرأي . 

إذا كان أوله شديد الحمرة دل على حدة الطبع. 

إذا كان غليظاً وعميقاً دل على القسوة الوحشية. 

إذا كان طويلاً ودقيقاً دل على السوادوية والوسوسة. 

إذا صعدت منه خطوط إلى منتصف خط الرأس دلت على السعادة والغنى . 

إذا تشعب قبل وصوله إلى المعصم دل على تغير في منهاج الحياة.



كلما ظهرت التقاطعات في خطوط الكف الرئيسية أشار هذا إلى تعرض صاحب الكف للمصاعب في حياته. 

أما الخطوط الواضحة غير المتقطعة فتعني حياة منتظمة. 

انكسار الخطوط يعني أن شيئاً ما قد حدث وتدل معوقاً قوة ذلك الخط، مثل المرض أو تغيير المهنة أو الانفصال العاطفي . وتشير العقد أو الشراريب في الخطوط إلى الأوقات التي حاول فيها المرء التكيف مع التغيرات التي واجهته. 

أو تشير إلى عدم تيقنه من الوجهة التي عليه أن يسكلها وتمثل التغصنات الصغيرة الموجودة على جوانب الكفين عدد العلاقات العاطفية في حياة المرء ، وقد تكونلا تكون علاقات تتعلق بأشخاص ، فقد تكون هوايات أو اهتمامات . 

وإذا اقتصرت اليد اليسرى فقط على التغصنات هذا يعني أن المرء لم يلتق بعد بحبه الحقيقي. 

http://www.damaspost.com/?page=show_det&select_page=14&id=5489​


----------



## ميرنا (22 أغسطس 2009)

انا اينعم عندى تلاته فى ايدى بس ايدى الشمال فى خط طالع منه اتنين تقولى اى واحد فيهم اقولك معرفش ايدى اليمين بقى تلاته برضو بس فى خطين طالع منهم اتنين يبقى افهم ايه انا بقى


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2009)

معرفة ملامح شخصية المرأة وأسرارها من كفها

اليدان كالمرآة تعكسان الكثير من أسرار المرأة والتي من أهمها عمر المرأة الحقيقي أما كف اليد فيشير الى الكثير من الاسرار كذلك أصابع اليد أيضا تحمل الكثير من شخصية المرأة، أما من ناحية العمر فكثيرا من خبراء التجميل ينصحون المرأة تكثيف الاهتمام باليدين من أجل الحفاظ على الشباب.. فكما يقال أنه من السهل علينا إخفاء الشعيرات البيضاء أو خطوط التجاعيد الأولى لكن من الصعب إخفاء آثار التقدم في السن وآثار البرد والشمس والتغير المفاجئ لدرجات الحرارة والمنظفات على اليدين.
فعندما تتعرض اليدان للشمس بشكل مكثف، تظهر البقع البنية عليها ولكن هذه البقع التي تظهر عادة على يدي المرأة ابتداء من عمر الخمسين تظهر أيضا لدى المرأة الشابة المعرضة لذلك بالوراثة أو التي تتعرض للأشعة ما فوق البنفسجية بكثرة.
هذا من جانب أما من جانب آخر، فيمكن ليد الشخص أن تكشف عن شخصيته، طموحاته وإمكانية تحقيقها. فمن خلال الخطوط المرئية والعلاقات الموجودة على راحة اليد. يمكن التنبؤ بما حدث لصاحبها أو ما قد يحدث له مستقبلا حيث أن هذه الخطوط يمكن أن توفر مفاتيح الصحة، السعادة، الحياة المهنية، العائلة والثروة.
وحين تتعلم عن ميزاتك الشخصية كما يقول موقع «البوابة» فإنك تتعلم كيف ترسم مستقبلك وتقرر مسار حياتك. تختلف اليد بين كل شخص وآخر ويمكن بواسطة راحة اليد معرفة ما إذا كان الشخص سيصبح مشهورا أو غنيا في وقت ما من حياته أو ما إذا كان هذا الشخص سيفقد شهرته وثروته.
وينظر إلى اليد على أنها أداة حية تنطق من خلالها الروح الخالدة في الجسد عن نفسها. ولذا فإن الهدف من قراءة الكف الحصول على فهم كامل لصحة الإنسان العاطفية، الخلاقة والروحية واتجاهه في الحياة.
وبخلاف المنجمين لا يحتاج قارئو الكف إلى معرفة تاريخ الميلاد حيث أن اليد ذاتها تعبر عن نفسها وعن صاحبها. ويوجد تحت خطوط الكف خطوط تقاطع متعرجة dermatoglyphics حيث تنتشر خطوط التقاطع الجلدية هذه في جميع أنحاء راحة اليد.
ويمكن لليد أن تكون أداة سيكولوجية هائلة حيث أنها تعبر عن تفاصيل كبيرة حول نوعية القدرة الحدسية أو النفسية لصاحبها. كذلك تشع اليد عبيرا قويا يمكن تميزه ويقول الأشخاص الذين يعالجون باستخدام اليد في شفاء الأمراض النفسية وغيرها أن الجهاز العصبي بأكمله ممثل باليد بصورة مصغرة.
وهناك كثير من الأشخاص يستطيعون استشعار الألوان بأيديهم، كما أن آخرين يستطيعون فهم الكثير عن الشخص بواسطة لمس مقتنياتهم الشخصية. وإذا كان لأحد ما أن يفحص يدي الشخص المعالج بعد مساعدته لشخص ما فإنه يرى خط أورانس (يقع مباشرة تحت إصبعه الصغير) على يده وهو متوهج باللون الأحمر أثناء وبعد العلاج.
من جانب آخر تمتلئ اليد بالطاقة النفسية. فعندما يجلس اثنان معا لقراءة شيء ما فإن قارئ الكف يلامس كمية هائلة من القوة الميتافيزيقية تشع من راحة يد زبونة. وبملاحظة ذلك، يمكن لقارئ الكف أن يقدم قراءة كاملة من وجهة النظر التحليلية. وليس هذا وحسب، بل أن العلماء قد اكتشفوا ارتباطا غريبا بين طول أصابع الشخص وجاذبية قسمات وجهه وشخصيته أيضا!
ويبدو أن الطول النسبي لإصبعي الخنصر والسبابة في كلا الجنسين يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بتناسق قسمات الوجه. وأظهرت الأبحاث أن تناسق قسمات الوجه يضفي على الإنسان جاذبية كبيرة. وقال فريق من علماء الطب النفسي البريطانيين والنمساويين أن الطول المناسب للأصابع وتناسق قسمات الوجه ربما يشيران إلى أن الشخص سيكون شريكا جيدا يتمتع بالصحة والخصوبة.
وذكر الدكتور نيك نيف من جامعة نورثومبريا أن الأمر يرجع بالأساس إلى اختلاط الهرمونات الجنسية في الرحم التي تؤثر على تكوين عظام الجنين. ففي الرجال يعني ارتفاع مستويات هرمون التستوستيرون قبل الولادة أن الإصبع الرابع (الخنصر) سيكون أطول بوجه عام من إصبع السبابة. وفي السيدات، فان ارتفاع مستويات هرمون الاستروجين في الرحم يجعل إصبع السبابة متساوياً في طوله مع إصبع الخنصر أو أطول منه.
ويعتقد العلماء أن طول إصبع الخنصر عند الرجال يكشف عن براعة رياضية واضحة وعن قدرات إنجاب عالية، إلا أن هذه الخصلة تعني أن هذا الرجل قليل المجاملة والرغبة في التعرف. وبالعكس، فإن تساوي البنصر مع السبابة في الطول يكشف عند النساء، على وجه الخصوص، عن قدرات كبيرة على الاتصال اللغوي والمجاملة.
وتعاني صاحبات الخناصر والسبابات المتساوية من مخاطر التشوش النفسي، إذ غالباً ما يظهرن مخاوف أكبر من غيرهن من ركوب المجازفات وقليلا ما يحاولن فرض أنفسهن على الآخرين. أما الرجال الذين يتساوى هذان الإصبعان لديهم، فهم متفوقون في المخاطبة، لكنهم لا يتمتعون بحسّ جيد في المكان، ولا يمارسون الرياضة بحماس وغالباً ما يكونون قد جاءوا بأوزان جسم صغيرة إلى هذه الحياة.
ومن جانب آخر، أظهرت الدراسات العلمية التي أجراها مؤلف كتاب «رحلة إلى أعماق اليد» على مدى سنوات طويلة أن اليد أو الكف يمكن أن تكشف الكثير عن طباع صاحبته خاصة تلك التي تكون فطرية أو غريزية..
أما خطوط اليد فهي لا تكشف شيئا عن القدر أو المستقبل ولكنها تشير إلى الطباع، وأسلوب الحياة.. فخط الحياة الذي يلتف حول الإبهام أكبر الأصابع يشير إلى الطريقة التي نتحكم فيها في طاقتنا، فإذا كان هذا الخط قصيرا فإنه يكشف عن الرغبة في الحصول على كل شيء بطريقة فورية.. وإذا كان طويلا فإنه يعبر عن الرغبة في عدم استهلاك هذه الطاقة بطريقة سريعة. أما الخط الذي يعبر راحة اليد فهو الذي يعبر عن العقل.. فإذا كان طويلا جدا فإن هذا يشير إلى العناد وتصلب الرأي.. والقصير يعبر عن سرعة التبرم ونفاد الصبر.
أما الخط الثالث المهم في اليد فهو الخط العاطفي لأنه يشير الى اسلوب التعايش مع المشاعر والانفعالات المختلفة.. فاذا كان الخط قصيرا ومنحنيا فان هذا دليل على التسامح والمرونة في المناقشة.. أما اذا كان مستقيما فإن هذا يعبر عن الميل الشديد الى التملك.

http://www.balagh.com/woman/wahaa/6q0uvfok.htm​


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2009)

واليكم هذا الرابط ربما سوف يجيبكم عن تساؤلكم

http://www.babylon.com/definition/قارئ_خطوط_الكف/​


----------



## +Coptic+ (22 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا
صحيح انا لا اصدق الكلام ده بس هو موضوع شيق و كفاية انة منك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Ferrari (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً كتير خالص على الموضوع

تسلم الايادى
​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

إذا كان أوله شديد الحمرة دل على حدة الطبع. 

إذا كان غليظاً وعميقاً دل على القسوة الوحشية. 

إذا كان طويلاً ودقيقاً دل على السوادوية والوسوسة. 

معلومات شيقة يا جورجينا

يعني ممكن تصدق 

وممن لا الدنيا حظوظ ههههههههههههههه

من ناحيتي لا ااؤون بالخوارق

لكن هذا لا يمنع ان نأخذ معلومات زيادة

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

إذا كان أوله شديد الحمرة دل على حدة الطبع. 

إذا كان غليظاً وعميقاً دل على القسوة الوحشية. 

إذا كان طويلاً ودقيقاً دل على السوادوية والوسوسة. 

معلومات شيقة يا جورجينا

يعني ممكن تصدق 

وممن لا الدنيا حظوظ ههههههههههههههه

من ناحيتي لا ااؤون بالخوارق

لكن هذا لا يمنع ان نأخذ معلومات زيادة

الرب يبارك كل اعمالك


----------

